# The simple pry bar



## Geistmacher (Sep 24, 2011)

The simple pry bar. 
*Word of warning.* A knife is not a pry bar. It is a knife. Using it to pry can damage or render completely useless a good and very much vital knife. Using a knife as a pry bar can cause severe injury or in the survival environment; death.

For survival purposes a small yet very strong pry bar is a valuable item to add to your bug out bag. My choice of pry bar for the bug out bag is the EOD Breacher Bar. It is small enough for the bag, and strong enough to do the job. I found the bar as delivered to be very slightly curved, less than a 1/32" of being straight. Being a perfectionist, I wanted perfect. I tried to hammer it out with a 2 pound hammer and an anvil. It don't bend. It don't dent. I like super tough better than the perfection of the straight bar.

I modified my bar by whip wrapping black 550 paracord for the handle, and sharpened one side as a very steep angled 45 degree strong edged knife blade. I used a belt sander with a corundum paper belt. This is for pounding through hard material to gain a place to pry open. Not for a cutting edge. The edge is still a problem as it can damage things around it. I wrapped a piece of heavy cardboard around it and taped it in place. Perfect for the bag when put in a side pocket.

Don't use a knife for a pry bar as the edge is hardened for cutting and will break very easily. A broken knife will not hep you much. The added weight of a EOD Breacher Bar is negligible. The cost is low and the value is high. Steel is the best for pry bars unless you are in a marine enviroment. The weight and size and cost of a steel bar vs. a titanium or other exotic is superior.

My opinion for what it is worth.

Geist


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Geistmacher said:


> The simple pry bar.
> *Word of warning.* A knife is not a pry bar. It is a knife. Using it to pry can damage or render completely useless a good and very much vital knife. Using a knife as a pry bar can cause severe injury or in the survival environment; death.
> 
> For survival purposes a small yet very strong pry bar is a valuable item to add to your bug out bag. My choice of pry bar for the bug out bag is the EOD Breacher Bar. It is small enough for the bag, and strong enough to do the job. I found the bar as delivered to be very slightly curved, less than a 1/32" of being straight. Being a perfectionist, I wanted perfect. I tried to hammer it out with a 2 pound hammer and an anvil. It don't bend. It don't dent. I like super tough better than the perfection of the straight bar.
> ...


A knife is a tool. Have any of us had experience using a knife as a pry bar? I have broken a few and would not suggest it, but I know someone out there has had success with this.

I have been thinking about adding a small pry bar to my BOB.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Geistmacher said:


> The simple pry bar.
> *Word of warning.* A knife is not a pry bar. It is a knife. Using it to pry can damage or render completely useless a good and very much vital knife. Using a knife as a pry bar can cause severe injury or in the survival environment; death.
> 
> For survival purposes a small yet very strong pry bar is a valuable item to add to your bug out bag. My choice of pry bar for the bug out bag is the EOD Breacher Bar. It is small enough for the bag, and strong enough to do the job. I found the bar as delivered to be very slightly curved, less than a 1/32" of being straight. Being a perfectionist, I wanted perfect. I tried to hammer it out with a 2 pound hammer and an anvil. It don't bend. It don't dent. I like super tough better than the perfection of the straight bar.
> ...


I would love to see a picture of your pry bar, if it is possible. If not, totally cool. Thanks for the information though!


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Link to web site selling them - http://www.countycomm.com/barfamily.html


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm more fond of the Stanley Fubar and the Dead On Annihilator type tools. Then there's this thing: http://www.amazon.com/Innovation-Factory-IF-221-Truckers-All-Purpose/dp/B005HAT9SM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_6


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Geistmacher said:


> My choice of pry bar for the bug out bag is the EOD Breacher Bar. It is small enough for the bag, and strong enough to do the job.


$22 each:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-5-Governm...aru-tough-devgru-special-forces-/200820702317


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Any leads on a decent marine environment pry bar that DOESN'T cost an arm and a leg?

So far I'm seeing $50-100+ dollars...


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

While I am a fan of Beckers Tac Tool the EOD Breacher Bar looks like a viable lighter weight option. That said while I agree a knife is not a pry bar a BK2 will work in a pinch and one of the reasons it is my number one go to on my hip knife whenever I am in the bush


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks LongRider that BK2 is what I was looking for. A knife that in a pinch I wouldn't be scared to do a little prying with it. I did some research and I see that it is 1095 cro van. Also it has a blade thickness of .25, that is very nice. The BK2 is to long for an EDC in Tn, but now I know what steel, rockwell hardness, and thickness to look for.


For the op:

I went to the hardware store and picked up a ten dollar, foot long pry bar, thanks it was something I had left off my list.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Diego2112 said:


> Any leads on a decent marine environment pry bar that DOESN'T cost an arm and a leg?
> 
> So far I'm seeing $50-100+ dollars...


I can help.
take a standard pry bar and cerakote it,after its baked on you'll have to grind it off especially if you use multiple coats!

or if you have a big enough bucket,plate it.

This is a pry bar I made from a broken bar and a piece of leaf spring.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Magus said:


> I can help.
> take a standard pry bar and cerakote it,after its baked on you'll have to grind it off especially if you use multiple coats!
> 
> or if you have a big enough bucket,plate it.
> ...


I will surely look into that! Thanks kindly!

(And yeah, my spellcheck is somehow missing-and as it's never really been my strong point.... yeah)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

If you have a 12" piece of leaf spring friction cut at a 45 degree angle on one end and sharpen it like a chisel or a one sided knife it makes a great pry bar.

Makes one hell of a scraper or QCB weapon.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice!.....


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

deetheivy said:


> Thanks LongRider that BK2 is what I was looking for. A knife that in a pinch I wouldn't be scared to do a little prying with it. I did some research and I see that it is 1095 cro van. Also it has a blade thickness of .25, that is very nice. The BK2 is to long for an EDC in Tn, but now I know what steel, rockwell hardness, and thickness to look for.
> 
> For the op:
> 
> I went to the hardware store and picked up a ten dollar, foot long pry bar, thanks it was something I had left off my list.


You may want to review the knife laws in your state, in many like ours blade size restrictions apply to folding or concealed blades. With no restriction on open fixed bladed sheath carried blades.

Still, I keep a BK2 in my car, bike, boat & RV and only on me working around the homestead or in the bush, hiking, camping, hunting, fishing, gathering/harvesting whatever. My primary day to day EDC is a handmade custom 144 layer Damascus blade my wife got me a few years back and a couple of other smaller blades.

At a higher price point you may want to look at ESEE Knives or Tops Knives Both make high quality knives from 1095 high carbon. You won't find many that are a full quarter inch thick with blades under five inches. The Tops Bagdad Box Cutter is an exception. I have no experience with it so can not comment on it other than to say it looks like it will gitterdone. I do like my Becker Neckers in San Mai and high carbon 1095 cro van. Would not try prying with them but they will open a beer bottle when the meat shredding is done.

Looking at the EOD Breacher Bar Widgy looks like it may be a handy lil pocket size tool


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmm.gives me an idea, a folding crowbar!


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

LincTex said:


> $22 each:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-5-Governm...aru-tough-devgru-special-forces-/200820702317


Just ordered 3 of them (8.5") and 2 of the 3" EOD Breacher Bars. One of the least expensive places of all to get them as they are 21.99 (8.5") with free shipping.

Picked up a few other BOB items over the last few days as well, medical (bandages, tape, alcohol, etc...) and shelter aides (tarp, duck tape, paracord, etc...).


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

For those on a budget: 

Way back at the beginning of my time in EMS/Rescue, long before I actually taught basic vehicle extrication and before everyone and his brother had the "Jaws Of Life" (we thought the K-BAR-T was state of the art, look it up), I learned that a simple tool for getting through auto sheet metal could be made from a piece of spring steel. Rather than go to the junkyard, I ground a bevel on one side of my Vaughn Superbar (orginal 15" Superbar costs $9.11 at Amazon right now), then wrapped the straight part nearest the sharp bend in self-fusing high voltage splicing tape, to make a rubber grip. 

A piece of (leaf) spring steel is tough enough that its sharpened edge can be driven through sheet metal like a cold chisel, and it's still a great prybar. 

If you have access to some junk car springs and a grinder, you can make your own tool. 
Or you can slightly modify a good prybar like I did. 

Just avoid the Chinese cheapies. I once picked up a Harbor Freight Chinese copy for next to nothing. As far as I can tell, it's made of mild steel. I gave it to one of the kids. 

The junk leaf spring approach allows you to try several designs, maybe make a throwing knife or two while you're at it (yes, spring steel is great for that), and generally customize your own personal tool.


----------

